# TripCam ?



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Has anyone taken a look at this?

https://tripcam.com/


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Or this similar Program in the Sponsor Forum - https://uberpeople.net/threads/vugo...-we-got-tips-and-ad-revenue-on-the-way.32900/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Facebook required? And contacting uber saying you lost an advertising tablet will probably get you deactivated.

And $120 to start doesn't sound too funky


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh HELL NO!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Even with the crappy rates in DFW, I refuse to cheapen myself with anything like this or Vugo.

Sure, it costs less than half of what it would to take a taxi ride, BUT I AM NOT A TAXI!


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I like the concept...Kinda like a Vugo on steroids because they give the extra feature of a video recorder. 

I don't like that there is monthly charge WITHOUT any info on what I can make if I put that in my car. 

With that I did write to the co to ask for more info.....Last thing I wast to do is put something in my car that ends up COSTING me money rather than MAKING me money!

Andy

PS - Thanks for posting!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Whet good is it if they give the pax the option to opt out of the trip recording? I'll pass and use my dashcam. No options available.


----------

